# Chopin – Piano Concertos (Chamber Version)



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

I recently listened to the chamber version of Chopin's piano concertos and I really like it.

Here is the album. I am wondering if there are other chamber versions of Chopin's piano concertos or other composers' concertos.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

lostid said:


> I recently listened to the chamber version of Chopin's piano concertos and I really like it.
> 
> Here is the album. I am wondering if there are other chamber versions of Chopin's piano concertos or other composers' concertos.


Hey, more info please, lostid. How do the orchestral transcriptions/reductions compare... aesthetically?

Well, maybe not aesthetically; I mean, are they less klutzy, for instance?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Several Mozart piano concertos are available on CD in chamber version (BIS label).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Ukko said:


> Hey, more info please, lostid. How do the orchestral transcriptions/reductions compare... aesthetically?
> 
> Well, maybe not aesthetically; I mean, are they less klutzy, for instance?


You can go the YouTube and give them a taste. I kind of like them, certainly more so than the fully orchestrated ones.

Apparently these have been in existence since Chopin's day, although I'm not sure if he did the arrangement.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> You can go the YouTube and give them a taste. I kind of like them, certainly more so than the fully orchestrated ones.
> 
> Apparently these have been in existence since Chopin's day, although I'm not sure if he did the arrangement.


I went to the Naxos site and listened to the free quarter of the 1st movement of the 1st. Yeah, the quartet version sorts things out quite well. It ain't a real piano quintet - the strings don't have enough to do. The music works though.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Chopin's PC 1 always sounds muddy at the very beginning due to congestion of so many instruments firing at the same time. The chamber version seems having that part sorted out nicely.

One thing I can't bear with my ears is muddy sounding. It has something to do with gears, but there are times the music as composed is muddy prone.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Ukko said:


> Hey, more info please, lostid. How do the orchestral transcriptions/reductions compare... aesthetically?
> 
> Well, maybe not aesthetically; I mean, are they less klutzy, for instance?


 I think the "light-weight" chamber version sounds more clean than the "heavy-weight" orchestral version, yet it still maintains the piano's dominance.


----------

